# Found Potential Puppy Training Classes - Help me choose



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

I know this is way ahead of time, but I get excited and I like trying to plan things out 

So I found 2 places I'm interested in enrolling my puppy in. Checking out their site they require your puppy to have at least their first set of vaccination and enforce positive training.

I need some help determining which I should go with.

The first is 

*Paws in Training - Dog Training and behavior Specialists*
Dog Training | Dog Obedience Training | Puppy Training | Raleigh | Cary | Durham | North Carolina

*Pros *
- Closest to where our apartment will be
- Can start puppy as early as 8 weeks
- Requires at least first round of vaccinations
- Positive training

*Cons:*
- Found a potential loop hole. Pet lessons are taken place at a pet store. Unleashed
- Not 100% sure if this pet store allows just any pet to come in like petsmart. Yet the class info claims it's a secure an sanitize location. http://www.pawsintraining.com/pdf/Socialization%20Class%20infoUpdated.pdf I'll be contacting the store and ask for clarification on what their pet rules are. 


Second place is *Teamworks Dog Training, llC*
Teamworks Group Classes

*Pros: *
-Clicker training method and positive training
-Proof of vaccinations are required
- Dogs who do not have proof of vaccination are not allowed to participate
-Guaranteed safe environment

*Cons:*
-Age requirement is 12 weeks of age ( a little later than ideal)
-A little further away

This place make me feel more secure and I am noting the stricter requirements on what my puppy's behavior will have to be in order to be accepted. Personally I don't mind this, it will mean I will have to do more work at home to train puppy to meet those standards. I have no problems with this. In either case I'm planning to host a few "Meet the Puppy" parties with my friends and family for socialization. In addition to that I will be working hard to arrange play dates with other dogs, invite friends/family and bring puppy over to other people's houses to be exposed to children and cats. 

Should I go for the class that starts right away or is it fine if I go for the one that starts at 12 weeks? Social training at home will be done regardless. I plan on visiting each school to check em out in person before enrolling. Just curious on everyone's feed back based on their experiences.

Thoughts? Better yet, has anyone ever been or heard of these classes? Thanks!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I would visit each class before enrolling. I would look more into socilization time for the puppies as well as positive training methods.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

brandypup said:


> I would visit each class before enrolling. I would look more into socilization time for the puppies as well as positive training methods.


I certainly plan on visiting both and checking them out. Thankfully both are enforcing positive training. I'm just curious, based on the information given, which of the two look more fulfilling based on everyone's experiences.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would also visit, and sit in on a few classes before going. If they don't let you sit in to observe free of charge....they're not the right place for you. 

If they both end up being good places to go...I'd go to both. Its never a bad thing to have multiple sources for training and techniques. When we have raised puppies in the past we enroll in as many classes as we can, going to class a few nights a week.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I would also visit, and sit in on a few classes before going. If they don't let you sit in to observe free of charge....they're not the right place for you.
> 
> If they both end up being good places to go...I'd go to both. Its never a bad thing to have multiple sources for training and techniques. When we have raised puppies in the past we enroll in as many classes as we can, going to class a few nights a week.


I actually never thought of going to both! Thanks for the consideration! Let's hope they let me come in and watch.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the age at all if you are going to be getting the pup lots of socialization anyways. My concern would be making sure they both really use positive methods. The first place seems to have more info and I'm fairly confident by looking at their site that they are going to be positive. The second place mentions having a "dominant" dog class which is terminology you often see in less positive trainers so it makes me a little suspicious, so I might want more info. If you can sit in on a class at both places that would be best IMO. It would also be good to check out the pet store that the classes will be held at, some stores actually have a penned off training arena that regular store visitors do not enter which is nice because it's not cramped or hectic. This would also indicate that only dogs signed up for training classes would be in there, so only vaccinated dogs. I was very unhappy when the puppy class we took didn't allow any puppy play time, dog-dog socialization was half the reason we wanted to take the class! But it was simply in the back of the pet store, not gated off, so of course dogs couldn't be off leash to play or anything.

But my main concern would be training methods, so see if you can get any more info or go sit in on a class.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my put was in a puppy class at 9 weeks old. there
wasn't much training if any. the class was more for socializing.
my pup was 4 months old before any formal training started.
i always take private lessons in the begining of training. i think
it's to much for a pup to focus on training when there's other
dogs and people around. as the pup learns i slowly add in distractions.
after i have some control over the pup i enroll in a group class.


----------

